# Need And I.d On This Piranha Asap Please



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i think its a rhom but correct me if iam wrong but if it is any idea on what type or collection point ik its still young its 4"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

canadianforever said:


> i think its a rhom but correct me if iam wrong but if it is any idea on what type or collection point ik its still young its 4"


It is a rhom. You cant tell collection point by just looking at a rhom. Common names such as "diamond" are hobbiest given and have no read scientific validity. IMO too many people like to ID fish with these gimmicky common names even for juvenile fish which all can look quite similar.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

ok is 30 bucks canadian good price for this 4" rhom?


----------



## R1vermonster (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes it's worth it, did u get it at big als?


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

nope iam getting it from a local pet shop here later this week


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Awesome find! Even more Awesomer price!


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

picking him up this weekend! when i get him ill post pics and thanks man i thot it was a great price


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

If it was purchased from Big Al's(Originally) it's a Peru Rhom, Big Al's only deals with Peru Importers for their Piranha. I don't know too many other Importers of Piranha in Canada. It was most likely a trade-In at you LFS. Or you could always ask the LFS where they got it. Peru fish tend to have more yellow on their gill plates and anal fin IMHO.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

That Rhom looks just like mine I paid 40 for mine of craigslist same size and everthing great deal!I live in Ohio and the guy told me he got it from a exotic fish show,we dont see Rhoms in pet stores here!Sorry about the pics!


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

wow nice price, the one place I found a rhom in montreal was going for 80$ at 1"


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

thank guys ive got him now ive had him for a wial he is still really shy and hides he is an amazing looking fish tho and the anal fin is acctualy 100% black no yellow


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, you really have to be patient with rhoms...the majority of the time they tend to be shy and skittish...it definitely takes a while for them to come out of their shell!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

provide hiding places for them and ironically theyll hide less. the more shelter they have close by the more confident theyll be. some rhombs however need none of the above. every rhomb is different from my experience


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

that works both ways, Mike...It's basically a 50/50 shot and a roll of the dice...I've never done hiding places for my piranhas except for a few plastic plants for scenery and all of my guys turned out with great personalities and finger chasers...I think they also get used to the "wide open" space and seeing a person everyday 24/7...I have also known other P-Keepers who have provided hiding places and all the piranha did was hide the majority of the time...As has been said numerous times, it all has to do with the fish's personality and how they react and behave in certain environments.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my second rhomb was beyond shy. to the point where any motion outside of the tank would send him into a frenzy for shelter. took me no thought to go ahead and get him set up with shelter. i noticed emidiately after adding cover in the tank he was calmer. still a spaz, but much less jittery. then i expanded on it and added a cave large enough for him and dimmed the lighting. right after that he stayed front and center with me in front of the tank.

i find it to be a lot of newer hobbyists reaction to eliminate all decorations when they wanna see their fish. and what they end up with is a stressed sickly fish that tucks itself into a corner.

exceptions to every rule? sure. but i speak from experience, not necissairly fact


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree...experience and fact aren't necessarily mutually exclusive..I speak from my personal experience as well...over 27+ years in the hobby!...and it's still not an exact science!..


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

my rhom is more shy to and when i had no decor he would hide in the top left corner so i added a hiding spot now hes in it all the time but wont hesitate to come out at feeding time so thats all that matters to me


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

mine is too shy to do anything the tank is a forest of caves and plastic plants and 2 power heads he hides at the back dead infront the one power head till the lights go off


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...exactly what I said in post #14!...it all depends on the individual fish, regardless if there are hiding spaces or not...


----------

